# Single Cola Flowering Box



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 23, 2008)

Something real simple I cooked up today. Suited for a single big CFL at the top. Modification for more bulbs can easily be done on the sides or even more at the top. Could probably even put a small wattage HPS in there if you wanted to, but you would need a much bigger fan than the computer fan I have hooked in there!

*Time to build:* 2 Hours
*Cost of materials:* 
Nails - $4
                                  Walls/Flooring - 8$
                                  Frame Wood - $4
                                  Fan - Free 
                                  Hinges - $3
*Tools used:*
 Hammer
                          Skil saws of different types
                          Measuring tape

Improvements can be made such as light proofing, which I will work upon. Mylar will definately come in handy. Going to purchase some in the next week or two. I'm going to use this to flower a single cola or two if there's enough room.


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 23, 2008)

Hi Mental,

Looks great man! You did a awsome job.
What are the approx. dimentions?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 23, 2008)

Hey there peacekiller!

I actually forget the dimensions... I will have some numbers on the screen in a bit. Kind of busy at the moment. 

The box resembles a speaker box or some sort when it's closed. Hmm


----------



## FruityBud (May 23, 2008)

Looks good, what size CFL would you recommend for this box?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 23, 2008)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> Looks good, what size CFL would you recommend for this box?


I'd reccommend a 42 watter or a 64 or a 100+. As long as the temps dont rise too high. The fan I installed is able to cool a 42 watter as far as I know. By using this box, you can pretty much give your plant the entirety of the lumens that your bulb puts out. 

Say a 42 watter gives 2850 lumens, I think it's a safe bet that your plant will be recieving at least 2500 lumens with proper reflective material(s).


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 23, 2008)

One of these and a clone of a femal plant would make for a nice Holiday or Birthday present


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 24, 2008)

haha that is true. If a friend gave one of these for me, I'd be like, "hey alright!"


----------



## parkingjoe (May 25, 2008)

CRAZY MENTAL with ideas like these dude youll be on your way back to a secure mental ward sooner than you expect.


cool idea btw

pkj


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 25, 2008)

heheh, I'm putting the new box to good use right now. I've got 9 clones in styrofoam cups under a 42 watter with a reflector. It's very bright in there. 

Temps with 42 watter and fan going with door closed steady at 26C. Humidity at 57.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 27, 2008)

The box being at use. Not its intended purpose, but hey!
You could put some sort of book or towel or something else on top to cover the hole.


----------



## stoner (Jul 22, 2008)

That is a really cool little grow box


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 22, 2008)

i'd like to know how its working out since the last update?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey guys, the box is currently out of order. It's being used for storage of light bulbs (cfls) at the moment. I plan on using it and doing a grow journal sometime when it gets cold. It will be more of a sealth grow with just one girl in there. 

The fan currently stationed in the box in the pictures was inadequate in my opinion. The box is going to have to use a bigger and better fan to keep the bulb cool with the door closed. 

The good thing about a box so small is that your plant gets the majority of lumens from your bulb without wasting hardly any, if any at all.


----------

